# Seed Pods?



## BryanB (May 12, 2012)

I have seen several very cool vivariums that have bowl like seed pods in them. I have searched a ton and can't find them anywhere. Does anyone have a name to search for or a supplier?


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think they're called Jungle or Monkey pods, maybe. At one time, I think black jungle was carrying them.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Mike at Glass Box Tropicals carries them also. He's a sponsor here.
Building Supplies & Decor - Products

-Chris


----------



## tnwalkers (Jul 15, 2012)

Accent Itemson the bottom of the page and page 2


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I tried looking fro monkey pods. They are the elongated pods. I talked Black Jungle and they told me they only received them once a year. They should be getting them pretty soon.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I remember reading somewhere on this site that online crafting supply places often carry them as well.


----------



## BryanB (May 12, 2012)

Thank you for the help. To bad no one has any in stock.


----------



## drewman1962 (Apr 16, 2012)

Be careful if you buy from a hobbly store, many of the seed pods they sell are varnished to make them look pretty and shiny.


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Boondoggle said:


> I remember reading somewhere on this site that online crafting supply places often carry them as well.


I think the site was saveoncrafts.com

Sent from my HTC Evo 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CLP (Jun 29, 2012)

Not sure what it would cost for shipping, but dartfroginc.ca in Ontario, Canada sells them. Look under supplies.


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

DartShack.com has a lot of Monkey Pods in stock right now.
These are not varnished.


----------

